# Horror Icons' Top 10 Horror Films



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Dig on this Horror Fanatics! Some very interesting reading here:

http://www.totalfilm.com/features/horror-icons-top-10-horror-films/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I would have put "Jaws" as number 1, but it's a good list otherwise

I've never seen The Innocents, Repulsion, or Cult of the Cobra. Should I hang my head in shame?


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Not at all Roxy - rent one out and have a looksy!!! I haven't seen all of these either so I gonna do that.


----------

